

Hacker News and drive by traffic: How to make the most of your startups launch - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/05/26/hacker-news-and-drive-by-traffic-how-to-make-the-most-of-your-startups-launch/

======
guynamedloren
Well, that post ended suddenly. All I got was "Hacker News doesn’t create
sustained traffic" and "Capitalize on hitting the front page" (conveniently,
both in huge text). Everything else was fluff.

It seems like you were headed in the right direction with the stadium pitch
bit, and you told us that Mint blogged about financial topics, but you failed
to provide a solid set of marketing ideas. Should startups email bloggers?
Join relevant forums? Participate in Twitter and Facebook? There has to be
more to it.

I appreciate what you're going for, but I've noticed that much of your content
(blogs + videos) just barely scratches the surface. Dig deeper.

~~~
diego
I started to write a reply but it became a bit long so I turned it into a blog
post. [http://dbasch.posterous.com/marketing-for-hackers-a-5-min-
in...](http://dbasch.posterous.com/marketing-for-hackers-a-5-min-intro-97-bs-
fre)

~~~
guynamedloren
Thanks for the great insight and ideas. Your twitter link is broken, though :)

------
PaulHoule
Drive by traffic isn't a basis for a real business. For my business to pay for
the servers and then some, I need the equivalent of frontpaging Hacker News
every day. If I want to quit my day job, I need maybe 5-6 times that.

Hacker News, Reddit and all that look pretty big when you're just starting on
the journey, but you really need to look beyond them for sustainable and
profitable traffic.

------
ztay
Barf. Sad, to see Hacker News being used as a marketing channel.

~~~
g0atbutt
I don't view startups trying to get on Hacker News as a bad thing. Especially
if the startup is providing information on how they solved a problem (Like I
mentioned in the article about "Stadium Pitches").

~~~
yeahsure
Agreed.

I still think you should change your username, though :-)

